# Lance the Blue Dragon.



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

*[FONT=&amp]Name[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Lance[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Age[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: 18[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Sex[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Male[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Species[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: [/FONT]Western Dragon

*[FONT=&amp]Height[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: 5'8.5 anthro,[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Weight[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: 168 lbs[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Appearance[/FONT]*: He kinda has a six-pack, medium-sized arm muscles, and the rest of his body is well toned. He has a reptilian built face.

*[FONT=&amp]Scales[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: He has blue scales and he has a spiky tale(like a stegosarus). He also has some horns on his head[/FONT].(that have this shape. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/...683992e06c.jpg) His horns are about 5 inches from his eyes. He also has wings. His horns has a red on the tips.

*[FONT=&amp]Markings[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: [/FONT]His scares are on his right lower leg thigh (in the shape of a crescent moon)  and chest from the knife fight(in the shape of a diamond). He also has a Spade marking on top of his left hand. He got the spade marking because he uses his left hand for spell-casting when he has to.

*[FONT=&amp]Eye color[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Brownish Hazel[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Other features[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: In either form, Lance is an energetic animal. In his Anthro form, he works at a book store and he volunteers for charity groups on Saturdays. [/FONT]He also goes to the Gym once a week on Saturdays and runs on a treadmill. 

*[FONT=&amp]Skills[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Lance is a math whiz and he is a American historian. He takes interest in video games, painting, music, poetry, among many other things.[/FONT] He also likes to have talks about issues and feelings-(sometimes). He can weave magic but only 4 spells a day because he is a weak magic user.

*[FONT=&amp]Weaknesses[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Lance has a very short attention span. He thinks way to fast for other people.[/FONT] He also is very argumentative about a lot of stuff.

*[FONT=&amp]Likes[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Video games, Books, philosophy, History, and Magic.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Dislikes[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Loud people, Stupid people, and Country music. [/FONT]Also he hates ignorance and finds it very unattractive.

*[FONT=&amp]History[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: He has fought all his life for inner peace. He wants to find the person to make him whole.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Clothing/Personal Style[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: He wears whatever feels like wearing.[/FONT] Occasionally he wears a Portal 2 Shirt with the Turret. 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTmSgDN0tXP3wV1VmDhcn0PIbOHVFqTCXVL_gsKPt3-bI8Ykb5FktFpFUBE

^ that is what the shirt looks like.

*[FONT=&amp]Goal[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: To experience everything he can, including Love. He is looking for a nice place to settle down and find that one true love. To have a relatively good life and have a family after he adventures the world.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Profession[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Book Store Employee.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Theme song[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Bad Romance-Lady Gaga[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite bands[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: AC-DC, Beastie Boys, Rage against the Machine, Green Day.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Birthdate[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: 5/29[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Star sign[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Gemini[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite food[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Anything sweet, spicy, or sour. Likes seafood.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite drink[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Rum with Dr.Pepper[/FONT] Or Mellow Yellow.

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite location[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Libraries.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite weather[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Lightning storms[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite color[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Electric blue.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Favorite Authors[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Margret Weis,and Robert Jordan[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Least liked food[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Bread Bowl Soup[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Least liked drink[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Flavored water[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Least liked location[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Cramped caves[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Least liked weathe[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]r: Cold winter days.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Least liked person[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Anyone who's hurt him[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Friends[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Not many, but very attached to Greg, Oliver, and Lacus.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Enemies[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Enemies of his friends[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Significant other[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Erin. <3[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Sexual Orientation[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]: Bisexual leaning hetero.[/FONT]


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> *[FONT="]Name[/FONT][/B][FONT="]: Dragonfurry[/FONT]
> [FONT="] [/FONT]
> [B][FONT="]Age[/FONT]*[FONT="]: 17[/FONT]
> [FONT="] [/FONT]...



The fuck is up with all those broken font styles?


Dragonfurry said:


> *Appearance*: He kinda has a six-pack



No other muscles?


Dragonfurry said:


> *Appearance*: ...a affinity for music, books, and art.


lolwut


Dragonfurry said:


> *Skills*: Lance is a math whiz and he i.
> 
> Lance has a very short attention span.



lol


Dragonfurry said:


> *History*: He has fought all his life for.



...For what?

Edit: The font thing seems to have fixed itself... by still being broken, but a different sort of broken.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

There edited and fixed lizard.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> There edited and fixed lizard.





Dragonfurry said:


> *Appearance*[: He kinda has a six-pack and some large arm muscles.



Yeahno. But the others parts certainly make more sense.

Edit: Damnit you crazy font shit, stop being so broken


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2011)

A STRAIGHT FURRY?  That's like finding a shiny Latios.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A STRAIGHT FURRY?  That's like finding a shiny Latios.



Lol so I heard. A lot of Bisexuals, gays, and etcs on here.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Lol so I heard. A lot of Bisexuals, gays, and etcs on here.



I only have two characters who are straight males (one's a canine, which is more OMFG when people find out he's straight).


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I only have two characters who are straight males (one's a canine, which is more OMFG when people find out he's straight).



LoL. Well I guess this guy is gonna be one of the few straight people among all the others. Also canines are a bit main stream dont you think?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I only have two *characters *who are straight males



I was under the impression we were talking about real people.

My bad.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I was under the impression we were talking about real people.
> 
> My bad.


Oh, that too.  More fags here than my grandfather's garage when he worked for Newport.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I like my fursona that is all that matters.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 14, 2011)

This reference sheet is a shame to all the people like me who sweat blood making THEIR straight blue dragon as radically righteously awesome as can be ! D:<


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> This reference sheet is a shame to all the people like me who sweat blood making THEIR straight blue dragon as radically righteously awesome as can be ! D:<



Thanks I guess.


----------



## zachery980 (Dec 17, 2011)

nice fursona


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

Locked as per request by OP.


----------

